# ZTE USB Modem FFF1



## rpk2006 (Jan 7, 2011)

I am using ZTE USB Modem FFF1 on Windows 7. I am planning to install FreeBSD and therefore want to know whether FreeBSD will automatically detect this modem or not.


----------

